# d3dx9_33.dll kann nicht gefunden werden...



## Ashtera (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo leute....

ich wollte gerade zum ersten mal mein Lotro starten... logge mich ein... wähle einen Server aus.... und *Bääm* eine Fehlermeldung.

" Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_33.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstalltation der anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."

Kann mir einer helfen? Ich habe das spiel doch erst gestern instlaliert und nie installiert.....

Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar....


----------



## Rungor (16. Januar 2009)

Ashtera schrieb:


> Hallo leute....
> 
> ich wollte gerade zum ersten mal mein Lotro starten... logge mich ein... wähle einen Server aus.... und *Bääm* eine Fehlermeldung.
> 
> ...



neuestes directx herunterladen....


----------



## Ashtera (16. Januar 2009)

Weißt du wo man das herbekommt?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


EDIT: Direct X 9 oder 10?


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Januar 2009)

Auf der Seite von Microsoft.
DirectX 10 benötigt man nur, wenn man Windows Vista inkl. einer entsprechenden Grafikkarte hat.
Da du nicht weißt, was DirectX ist, vermute ich, dass du so einen Computer NICHT besitzt. *g*

Du musst dir also die neueste Version von DirectX 9 runterladen.


----------



## R3PO (18. Januar 2009)

@bloodberry : Man kann directx 10 nicht runterladen oder ähnliches .Es ist nämlich schon in Vista  integriert  und wird auch sogesehen mit jeden Windoof update aktualiesiert .Daher bezieht sich dieser Fehler auf dx 9 .Man merkt das schon an dem Namen der Datei :d3dx9.dll .d3 für die Grafikschnittstelle und dx halt für direct x 9 ^^


----------



## Zeicon (18. Januar 2009)

Downloaden: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/d3dx9_33.zip?0VFePGbMfW
in system32-ordner kopieren


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Januar 2009)

R3PO schrieb:


> @bloodberry : Man kann directx 10 nicht runterladen oder ähnliches .Es ist nämlich schon in Vista  integriert  und wird auch sogesehen mit jeden Windoof update aktualiesiert .Daher bezieht sich dieser Fehler auf dx 9 .Man merkt das schon an dem Namen der Datei :d3dx9.dll .d3 für die Grafikschnittstelle und dx halt für direct x 9 ^^



Stimmt so nicht ganz. es gibt einen Webinstaller, der je nach OS die richtige DX-Version auswählt und installiert. Aber nichts desto trotz kann dieser Fehler auch unter Vista entstehen und mit DX 10 zusammen hängen.

Aber da hilft auch einfach die neueste DX-Version (für das OS) zu installieren.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. Januar 2009)

Oder einfach den Namen der .dll in Google eingeben und dann von dll-files downloaden. Eine fehlende .dll Datei ist einer der am einfachsten zu behebenden Fehler, der auftreten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordhaza (18. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiss:

DX10 ist bei Vista dabei.

Putzigerweise - wenn man HdRO spielen will - will das Spiel auch DX9, auch wenns abwärtskompatibel sein soll. Ergo: DX9 auf der Microsoft Windows - WebSite holen, installieren. Selbst wenn es n VISTA-System ist, bleibt DX 10 trotzdem erhalten.

DX 9 ist auch über Windows-Update erhältlich. Einfach windowsupdate.microsoft.com aufsuchen.


----------



## Bloodghost (18. Januar 2009)

Und wenn du nicht weißt wo system32 ist, dann einfach in den lotro Ordner kopieren. Windows aktualisiert dann die Datenbank automatisch.


----------



## Galdera (18. Januar 2009)

und warum soll er nun nicht von microsoft sich ne aktuelle version herunterladen, sondern sich von irgend einem fremdserver eine datei runterladen und von hand installieren?

schon allein den link anzugeben ohne zu wissen welches betriebssystem er hat find ich schon grob fahrlässig ^^


man gehe auf
http://www.microsoft.com/de/de/default.aspx

suche nach "directx"

und suche sich das passende herraus (es kann im suchfeld auch das betriebssystem angegeben werden, zb vista)

und klicke zb auf  -> "Downloaddetails: DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtime "

und lade sich den webinstaller runter.

kann auch nur diesen onlineinstaller empfehlen da man sich hier sicher sein kann auch das aktuellste directx zu bekommen, weil dx 9.0c ist nicht dx 9.0c, hier gabs über die jahre mehrere updates die mit "monat/jahr" im anhang angegeben werden. letzte war glaub ich nov oder dez 2008.

weil besonders als laie kann man nicht nachvollziehen ob die fremden dateien die richtigen sind, weil man zerschiesst sich dabei leicht sein system, oder öffnet hackern tür und fenster...

die microsoft updates informieren einen auch fast immer wenn man nicht die passende version zum betriebssystem hat.


----------



## Ashtera (19. Januar 2009)

Ashtera schrieb:


> Weißt du wo man das herbekommt?
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus.
> 
> ...



Hätte ja vieleicht auch nochmal antworten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das thema hatte sich schon 1 Minute nach dem Post von mir oben im Quote gegessen. Habe mir DX9 geladen installiert, schon lief es. Danach habe ich dann direkt in den Einstellungen auf DX10 umgestellt. Schade das HDRO nicht direkt DX10 nimmt auf Vista. Aber ist warscheinlich so weil ja einige Grafikkarten nicht auf DX10 kompatibel sind.

Auf jedenfall braucht ihr euch hier nicht weiter die Finger wund tippen.


----------

